

Is Facebook the next bubble? - deniswsrosa

Hi guys!<p>I would like to know if is just me that can´t belive how facebook can worth so much. Am I just a big fool or are there more people that think like me!?<p>Tks a Lot!
======
nextparadigms
No, you're not alone. Facebook's valuation grew from like 20 billion to 85
billion in a matter of months. I really don't think they're worth more than 20
billion, maybe less. $10 billion might be more appropriate, but you might
think that's not true because LinkedIn IPO'ed at $10 billion. Yeah, but
LinkedIn is also part of the valuation bubble. How can a company which only
makes a few hundred million _in revenue_ , be worth $10 billion? Ridiculous.

Perhaps Facebook's bubble will pop now that Google+ is getting out. If Google+
gets to 100 mil users by the time Facebook IPO's, they might find that their
IPO will be valued a lot less than they initially expected.

Just look at Groupon. Google almost paid $6 billion for it, and yet it's
rumored to IPO at only $700 million. It just goes to show how ridiculous the
private valuations have become. And then you have Microsoft paying $8.5 bn for
Skype. Wow.

Whoever thinks we're not in a valuation bubble must not be looking close
enough.

~~~
deniswsrosa
Yeah! according to my count, Facebook should earn $110 - $170 per user to
worth 85 billion. Look that we are not counting just the active users. I
really would like to know how they achieve this value.

------
mw63214
I def. see facebook fizzling out over the next 5-10 years as they get more
aggressive in trying to wall people into their network and try to weave their
way into government and banking.

